# What does this remind you of ?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

BWWAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!

That was great *wipes tear from eyes* Oooooooh I think I pee'd my pannies laughing at that!!!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

haha that was brilliant. 

but they have nothing on that other jumping girl!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Other jumping girl?


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

MIEventer...

Ulle - The Jumping Movie - HesteGalleri.dk

here is the link to the old HF thread.

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/human-girl-jumping-wow-17590/


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

hahaha!! That is funny! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the part where they were standing there eating the oats out of the bucket - "only 8 hours this time"

ROFL!!!!!

I have watched that vid 5 times now......


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> MIEventer...
> 
> Ulle - The Jumping Movie - HesteGalleri.dk
> 
> ...


 
Wholly Schmolly! If that were me, I'd smash through it...but of course, I'd stand up aftarwards and do the gymnast's salute.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Wholly Schmolly! If that were me, I'd smash through it...but of course, I'd stand up aftarwards and do the gymnast's salute.


I'm not even limber enough to limbo under those poles!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd look like the one lass in the first vid Spyder posted - going over the widdle verticle.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

**** mwahahaha:lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's so funny!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I flippin' LOVE French & Saunders! Too funny! I really like the way she checked his hoof..._


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

Peter Pan's owner looks like a midget, on him;LOL


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG! Peter Pan's rider (Saunders?) looked like she was having a seizure every time she asked him to go!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

Thanks Spyder for the laugh!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i've watched that like 20 times and still laugh my butt off!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_"Peter Pan"'s rider is Dawn French and she is very short in real life, too. She is only 5 foot tall._

_I think it shows how well they really do ride to do this._


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love Dawn French, I haven't seen her since her Vicar of Dibley show. Thanks for posting that. She is still hilarious :lol:


----------

